# bowfin??



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

anyone know how and where to catch these, and what do you do with them, can you eat them?


----------



## Thumper168 (Jan 18, 2011)

I shoot a lot bowfishing here in Tx but Ive never attempted to eat one, come to Tx and ill put you one all you want :thumbup:


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

escambia river is loaded with them go to the back of any lake and throw a plastic worm. The further you go up the river the more there are. As far as eating them I dont think they are very high rated table fair. I have a korean neighbor that I give them to. Just gave her 4 more yesterday. I hope you find a great recipe and eat them all I hate those things always tearing up my gear.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I know where they are real thick at on Yellow right now, all you need is a black trick worm from walmart on the bottom and you will catch all you want. I don't eat them, I throw them on the bank and a few times, hit them with hammers.


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

I wouldnt waste my good trick worms on them if i were you. Use your CHEAPEST. they wont care. they will hit just about anything. Several years ago i could load the boat with em on white spinnerbaits. A fun way to ruin a load of spinnerbaits. Use heavier line also. they have tons of small teeth and will break you off time and time again. I have lost more hardware on cotton fish than all other fish combined.


----------



## grysqurl (Mar 7, 2008)

I have also heard them called "cotton fish" due to the texture of the meat. Or atleast thats what I've been told. Don't like 'em starting to see more of them on Blackwater in the last few years, growing up fishing blackwater didnt know what they were till I finally started fishing Escambia. They suck.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Any lake or stagnant water with black worm Texas rigged fished slow like bass fishing. Catch and release for me. those things are nasty! But a blast to catch.


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

auguy7777 said:


> I don't eat them, I throw them on the bank and a few times, hit them with hammers.


incredible...


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I think if your a catch and release fisherman there just as fun as any other fish, much stronger then bass and some times more acrobatic and willing to strike when nothing else will..


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

any still mudy water will be loaded down with them. here is a site for more in fo on the fish. you will be amazed at all the various colors and there are some recipes in there as well.

http://www.bowfinanglers.com/index.html


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

reason i ask is cause they are worth points in the kayak tourney i am in and am just wondering where to catch them. thanks everyone.


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

When I lived in Louisiana, they called them choupique, These fish can grow to almost 6ft long in some waters. Seafood peddler used to sell alot of these bowfin. The only recipes I've heard of is making patties, out of them. I went to the bowfish angler site, and was surprised by the large amounts of recipes for cooking this fish. Now, I'm curious as to trying them myself.


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

dont think i could bring myself to eat one.


----------

